# Complete Woodworking Center in less than 4 square meteres



## Brendon (Aug 6, 2014)

Here is my new woodworking centre: It comprises a saw table with outfeed surface,a router table, an router gantry for flattening boards and slabs, 9-drawer tool storage.





















































The outfeed table doubles as an assembly table or work surface. The saw table fence reverses for use with the router table; it only takes a few seconds to unlock two mag-switches and lift off the fence and reverse it. The router gantry utilizes a 1/2" Trend Router. There is an gang of electrical sockets in front of the router table and another one behind the outfeed table; very handy for various power tools. I also have a Crosscut Sled for the saw table. The tool storage is great and has ensured that I no longer mislay hand tools about the shop. Work can be clamped onto the work surface when working behind the unit or in front by opening the top drawer slightly to allow clamps to reach under the surface. 
The set up has freed up my main workbench which heretofore acted as an assembly table as well. It has also freed up floor space as I no longer need a dedicated space for a router table.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice looking router table extension on saw. Did you build it or buy it ?
You put yours on same side of saw I did. Others use right side, not sure why, I like mine on left.


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Brendon-
Nice job! 
Sure would like to see a few more photos of your router gantry. I see the wedges to secure the board but what are you wedging against? Is the slot in the gantry set up for only one pass on each set of the gantry or for multiple passes?
Is the whole thing a scratch built or does it incorporate a map case?
Anyway, great idea and execution.

Bart


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice setup! I bet you love your Knew concepts saw, I know I love mine!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Well done Brendon. You prove my point that all it takes is ingenuity and imagination to do what others may consider impossible. I have 1200 sf (111 sq mts) of shop space and I don't have enough room. I'm just not as organized as you, but should be.


----------



## Brendon (Aug 6, 2014)

> Nice looking router table extension on saw. Did you build it or buy it ?
> You put yours on same side of saw I did. Others use right side, not sure why, I like mine on left.
> 
> - canadianchips


Hi,
Thanks for your message. The router tables was cut down from one I had bought at some time or other, and I set it in between the bars on the LHS of my saw . It just happens that everything is to the left of my saw.
B


----------



## Brendon (Aug 6, 2014)

> Brendon-
> Nice job!
> Sure would like to see a few more photos of your router gantry. I see the wedges to secure the board but what are you wedging against? Is the slot in the gantry set up for only one pass on each set of the gantry or for multiple passes?
> Is the whole thing a scratch built or does it incorporate a map case?
> ...


----------



## Brendon (Aug 6, 2014)

> Nice setup! I bet you love your Knew concepts saw, I know I love mine!
> 
> - bonesbr549


Aha! so you've been looking in my drawers. Yep, the Knew Concepts Saw is cool.
Cheers,
B


----------



## Brendon (Aug 6, 2014)

> Well done Brendon. You prove my point that all it takes is ingenuity and imagination to do what others may consider impossible. I have 1200 sf (111 sq mts) of shop space and I don t have enough room. I m just not as organized as you, but should be.
> 
> - MrRon


I have a fairly big shop too but I do metalwork as well so lathe, mills and grinder take up space. I was getting to the stage where I was tripping over stuff so i had to do something.
Thanks for your interest.
B


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice! An ingenious use of available space.

I did notice that you do not have any relief slots in your out feed table that match the miter slots on the saw and router table. i couldn't use my cross cut sled without having the guide run out into the extension table. Do you have a work- around to avoid the need for the slots?


----------



## Brendon (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi, Thanks for your message. I don't need the slots. There is a bit of a gap (not much but you can see it in one of the photos) between the saw table and the outfeed table and my sled is not quite as deep from front to back as many sleds are. Added together these mean that I just make it without the need for slots.
Cheers
B


----------



## Brendon (Aug 6, 2014)

> Brendon-
> Nice job!
> Sure would like to see a few more photos of your router gantry. I see the wedges to secure the board but what are you wedging against? Is the slot in the gantry set up for only one pass on each set of the gantry or for multiple passes?
> Is the whole thing a scratch built or does it incorporate a map case?
> ...


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Brendon-
Thank you very much for posting the router gantry photos. Again, congratulations on your nifty woodworking center.


----------

